# JL 63 Corvette Grand Sports



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone know how many variations there are of these? I am talking about pullbacks as well as slot cars. I have the blue with white stripes, white/orange stripes, and copper ones. I know there are chrome red, black/white stripe, tan/black stripe, and green ones. I think I saw a red one also.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I had a light yellow one


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

White with black stripes #2.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

lime green, chrome red and black all with the #53 on them are the first release pullbacks, also with the 53 on them are the silver chrome and gold chrome.
second release was blue with white stripe, white with black stripe and cream with black stripe.
1st release of their slot cars had another blue w/white and white with orange stripe, there was also the white thunder version which was white with blue stripe.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a link to all the pull backs it has all the Corvettes


https://sites.google.com/a/speedinc...thunderjet-500-pullback-series-reference-site


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

I just picked up the chrome red and gold chrome #53s.

I have also seen a white one with blue/red stripe.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vaBcHRog said:


> Here is a link to all the pull backs it has all the Corvettes
> 
> 
> https://sites.google.com/a/speedinc...thunderjet-500-pullback-series-reference-site


the silver/black open top '59 Corvette, was used in "Route 66" TV show...
just an FYI, 4 Movie/TV slot buffs (like me... ok "ADDICT" in My case :freak

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Just snagged the black/white stripe #2 JL tjet.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

oneredz said:


> Just snagged the black/white stripe #2 JL tjet.


got a blue/white & yellow/black #2...
REALLY detailed... huh ?? ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> got a blue/white & yellow/black #2...
> REALLY detailed... huh ?? ;-)
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


I really like that tjet body. They sit very low and handle well.


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*grand Sport*

I have the white with blue stripe that came as a Christmas tree ornament several years ago.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

its a nice racing body.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of them are bodies so I am planning to use T-Dash 2 lam and 3 lam chassis.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

And ... a white with black stripe.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Sometimes the rear screw post interferes with the gear in the back of the chassis but other than that they are great.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

That's what a Dremel is best at. Easy fix!


----------

